# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Do you guys think chalk helps alot on deads?

## johnnybigguns

I was wondering if you guys think chalk helps alot doing deads? So far I have never used any.

----------


## audis4

well ya, my gym doesn't have a 'proper' deadlifting bar....the one i use is thicker. without chalk, i wouldn't be able to grip as much as i do.

----------


## Madmax209

Personally, helps a lot.

----------


## Dukkit

i havent used it yet either. but plan on doin so soon

i just started using straps for deads and that alone made a huge difference

----------


## johnnybigguns

I wanna stay away from straps as long as I can. I have no problem right now holding the bar. My gym also doesn't have a dead bar so I use a thicker olympic bar. I have been thinking about chalk lately

----------


## Ammar

My gym does not allow chalk...they say it causes too much of a mess  :Frown:

----------


## Doc.Sust

chalk is make or break for a deadlifter. you need to use chalk

----------


## johnnybigguns

> chalk is make or break for a deadlifter. you need to use chalk


Why do you say that?

----------


## Sasso09

> Why do you say that?


Well, simple. The top deadlifting guys can handle much more weight than their grip can, without chalk i seriously doubt guys like andy B can grip 1000+

----------


## johnnybigguns

I wonder if there is any point in worrying about chalk until the bar gets hard to hold.

----------


## T-MOS

> Why do you say that?


any presperation on your hands will kill the lift

the chalk will help absorb any sweat and give you a better grip

----------


## johnnybigguns

Think I should weight until i get heavier to use it? I can hold the bar fine now?

----------


## audis4

> Think I should weight until i get heavier to use it? I can hold the bar fine now?


WHAT? why would you wait to use chalk?  :Hmmmm: 

Use it all the time...I use it on BB shrugs too

----------


## Dukkit

use it....

for life son.

lol

----------


## johnnybigguns

I was just thinking if I don't have a problem with my grip yet why use it?

----------


## Doc.Sust

it will happen, you will lose your grip guaranteed. u dont want to lose lifts because of grip. use chalk it is that simple

----------


## audis4

> I was just thinking if I don't have a problem with my grip yet why use it?


then your not going heavy enough

----------


## johnnybigguns

Soon enough. im dropping weight right now so I can't expect to gain too much. My best pull is 425 so far. When I start packing it on I should break 500 quick I think..

----------


## audis4

> Soon enough. im dropping weight right now so I can't expect to gain too much. My best pull is 425 so far. When I start packing it on I should break 500 quick I think..


for sure man! keep us posted and kill those deads!

----------


## Maverick_J8

> well ya, my gym doesn't have a 'proper' deadlifting bar....the one i use is thicker. without chalk, i wouldn't be able to grip as much as i do.


What constitutes a "proper deadlifting bar"? This may be beneficial to me as I use an olympic bar, and suffer with grip sometimes (even though I use chalk) because my fingers are chunky. 

We have a, what I call a 'little boys bar' (most people in my gym use it so they can add an extra plate of two on bench and look "strong"), which weighs about 14kilo but has a thinner bar than the olympic. Never thought of using it but may be an advantage for me on back day.

Does the "proper deadlifting bar" weigh less than the olympic, or just have a narrower grip?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> What constitutes a "proper deadlifting bar"? This may be beneficial to me as I use an olympic bar, and suffer with grip sometimes (even though I use chalk) because my fingers are chunky. 
> 
> We have a, what I call a 'little boys bar' (most people in my gym use it so they can add an extra plate of two on bench and look "strong"), which weighs about 14kilo but has a thinner bar than the olympic. Never thought of using it but may be an advantage for me on back day.
> 
> Does the "proper deadlifting bar" weigh less than the olympic, or just have a narrower grip?


narrower grip, longer bar, more flex in the bar, same weight as oly.bar

----------


## ubiq

I use chalk but not to "abuse style" i.e too much chalk. It makes it easier when doing overhand deadlifts without straps. 

I forgot where I read or heard this but using too much chalk can make your hands more prone to developing calluses.

----------


## Nooomoto

Chalk is absolutely necessary. 

Chalk > straps

----------


## KimboHalfSlice

I'm so strong I use KY jelly for doing deadlifts

----------


## smokeyd

> it will happen, you will lose your grip guaranteed. u dont want to lose lifts because of grip. use chalk it is that simple


First powerlifting meet i was so jacked up I ran out and forgot to chalk up and almost blew my 500 opening pull. Sucked ass struggling not to let that shit roll out of my hands. looked like a idiot

----------


## biggbn

always chalk...i dont use anything else, no straps, no belt, just CHALK....does wonders for your lifts....iv been lifting for 20 years and didnt know, until now, there was a different deadlift bar...i just use the thick olympic bar in any gym iv trained in...every day, it appears, is a school day

----------


## zabster151

chalk but use straps when dead lifting your big weight so you can get couple more reps out. but if your building up to your heavy weight i wouldn't use straps just chalk.

no straps rep 375 set of eight 

with straps 485 set of eight

5,6 185lb

----------


## jypoll

yes chalk is good

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

Old thread brought back to life. Chalk is quintessential. Damn dude, even with straps 485x8 at 185lbs is awesome shit.

----------


## CFforged

If you want to lift heavy and keep all the skin on your hands then use it  :Smilie:

----------


## operationgetbig

it helps me a lot. i get really sweaty palms. i absoultely need chalk.

----------


## jfg4

With out a doubt! Helps my grip out tremendously

----------


## crete

YES! Sometimes it even helps me mentally. I love chalk.

----------


## CFforged

> YES! Sometimes it even helps me mentally.


Totally agree with this, it becomes part of your set up ritual

----------

